# hunting on devils lake



## peaker1 (Oct 18, 2003)

can anyone give me some advise? going to nd next week and not sure about all the pot holes being dried up. i've been thinking about bringing the boat and hunting devils lake. i have heards the west side by minnewauken was a good area to hunt.
Thanks! :beer:


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

look for lots of pressure and lots of people


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Bring your boat!


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Hunting around D.L. is as good as can be expected for the unseasonable weather we have been having. I dont know how the lake hunters are doing but, the field hunters are fairing pretty. The weather is suppose to turn by the end of the week. We are in need of migrating birds. The local birds dont want to play our game anymore.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Driving back through there tonight I saw quite a few birds on the water close to town and some off the Highway to the west. Looked like local birds that are smart enough to stay close to city limits or along the Highway. :evil: They were around Wed and Thurs last week.....figured when I came back tonight theyd be pushed out but were still there. I havent hunted the DL area but based on what I have seen passing thru on the way to my hunting grounds......expect to work hard to get a limit and be prepared for a daylight to dark expedition. That's my opinion anyway....hopefully those who have spent a little more time in that area can be of more helpl.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

If you are Ok with shooting some divers, the big water & flats would work...there is a small number of divers around at this time(no where near the number that should be for mid OCT).

If you put some time into it you should get something to decoy...


----------



## USMC-RET (Aug 12, 2003)

Just returned from a week hunting the area. We did not hunt the lake at all. Hunted potholes and fields. Lot's of scouting and gaining permission. Hunting was shirt sleeve weather with less birds than years past. Some good days, some slow days.

Every landowner/farmer we spoke with gave us permission to hunt, no turn downs. Make sure you thank them, keep thier names and phone numbers and send them a thank you when you get home.


----------



## peaker1 (Oct 18, 2003)

I want to thank all of you for your replies. This site is a great help with a lot of great people.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## spirit water steve (Mar 13, 2003)

From my experience, the replies so far are on the money. There are lots of folks here around Minnewaukan having fun and those who are putting in the effort are getting their birds. Landowners continue to be gracious here so be sure to ask, posted or not. The weather has been very warm without much wind so its not easy pickens. When the weather turns cooler and breezier the welcome influx of Northern birds will appear. We've got enough for a good duck feed tomorrow night so we're sleeping in and trekking to Esmond for a big country breakfast. If you've got a boat the big lake is a good bet. Look to the back bays near the hills and you'll likely find some birds to pluck.  Some good sized flocks of snows are reported north of Grahams Island and west on Mud Lake :lol:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

We hunted ND last week. We did not hunt the lake, but talked to many guys at our hotel that had. They said they set out 5 dozen bluebill decoys, and the birds were decoying like crazy. They were getting anywhere from singles to flocks of 40 to come into their "J" spread. Said they limited out in 20 min. However, they were hunting on a large body of water near the lake, not the lake itself, and had it all to themselves.


----------

